# Bending small strips of wood - boiling water?



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all. I'm thinking about trying to make a wooden bracket out of cherry for my girlfriend. I don't have a steam bending set up, but what I'm thinking of would fit in one of my kitchen pots. Assuming the piece will fit in the pot of boiling water, would boiling it work instead of steaming it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

Yes it will work but think deep cookie sheet, the one I use is about 18" long and about 2" deep..


=======



bobbotron said:


> Hi all. I'm thinking about trying to make a wooden bracket out of cherry for my girlfriend. I don't have a steam bending set up, but what I'm thinking of would fit in one of my kitchen pots. Assuming the piece will fit in the pot of boiling water, would boiling it work instead of steaming it?


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

You can also cut thin strips and make the jig and then put all the stips together with glue and use your clamps to bend the strips to the jig let dry when you remove you will have the shape you need everytime. Cut your strips a little wide so you can plane them down for a good look


----------

